# Merrick vs Chicken Lovers



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Hey everyone

Just wanted to get everyone's opinion on this. Codi is almost 10 months old, and we're running low on dog food. I was about to order another bag of the Chicken Lovers Puppy Food, since Codi has been on that for the last 5 months there abouts, but I was wondering if we should go to the adult formula now or not. 

I also was wondering if anyone has used the Merrick dry food yet. Codi loves their canned food, but I was curious if anyone has used the dry food and what their opinion was of it. Codi enjoys the Chicken Lovers, but I wouldn't say that he loves it. 

Any suggestions and opinions would be very much appreciated. Codi doesn't eat just the kibble, I usually mix in chicken/hamburger, rice, baby food (to coat the kibble and for the Angel's Glow we've been using) and whatever vegetable we had a dinner. I don't know if that's useful in deciding what type of food to use, but thought I'd throw it out there. 

Thanks to everyone in advance!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't have any opinions or suggestions on the food, but I did want to say that Codi is tooooo cute!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I feed my dogs Merrick because it is all natural and has veggies.
Sometimes I give them chicken cooked without seasoning.
Last night they had some peas. I try to give them a balanced diet.
I feed them dog antioxidants and vities and skin conditioner.
I also add omega 3 a few times a week.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

> I don't have any opinions or suggestions on the food, but I did want to say that Codi is tooooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!







Also, just wanted to send extra good thoughts and prayers for Miko. 


I think after the post that HappyB had put about Chicken Soup having some negative effects, I think we're going to switch to Merrick now. I like that you can see the pees and carrots... and Codi LOVES pees and carrots. Plus, like I said he LOVES their canned food, so I guess we've made a decision. Thanks again!!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

My three dogs love the dry Merrick. My Shih tzu X, Mocha, is an incredibly picky eater and used to only eat Waltham if I was lucky, but it has a ton of corn so I didn't want to give it to her. I tried a ton of premium foods, but she didn't like any of them. I could have only let her eat that and I'm sure she would have eventually eaten, but I didn't want meals to be that painful for her. I heard that Merrick was good for picky eaters so I tried some with her, but she wouldn't touch it. However, my Maltese, Panna, loved it so much I started switching her over to it. A couple of weeks after Mocha was first introduced to it, she suddenly decided that she liked it and hasn't changed her mind yet. She especially loves the vegetables in it and will pick all of them out before she eats her kibble. This past birthday, she even turned her nose up to her birthday cake and wanted her Merrick!

I just feed Mocha dry Wilderness Blend (she doesn't like canned food) and I feed Panna and my new Maltese X, Cannelle, dry Wilderness Blend with various flavours of the canned food mixed in. Another good thing about the canned food is that you can add a little bit of warm water and it makes sort of a gravy. Mocha doesn't like it (she doesn't like any moisture in her food for some reason), but Panna and Cannelle go crazy for it! They all love it and I haven't been disappointed with the dry food at all.

Good luck with the switch!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup likes both, but she'd also probably eat a bowl of rocks, if i put them down for her at dinner time. LOL. she isnt a chow-hound, she is just a good girl who eats what mommy fixes her for dinner LOLOL. 

i have noticed that she finishes all of her dinner with the chicken soup, and sometimes leaves some merrick. maybe she figures once she picks out all the veggies, what's the point of finishing? 

ann marie and the "in my short 5 years, i have eaten more veggies than my mommy has in her excruciatingly long 34 years!" buttercup


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> Just wanted to get everyone's opinion on this. Codi is almost 10 months old, and we're running low on dog food. I was about to order another bag of the Chicken Lovers Puppy Food, since Codi has been on that for the last 5 months there abouts, but I was wondering if we should go to the adult formula now or not.[/B]


I'm by no means an expert, but I think that Codi is still too young for the adult formula. These little folks (ok...dogs) can also go past a year on puppy formula, since they mature later and are so small. That's what my vet said, so I just follow the gameplan.

He's adorable!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136690
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that's a good point, you could keep Codi on puppy food for a bit longer if you wanted. There's the Merrick Puppy Plate dry if you want to switch him to Merrick and keep him on puppy food (it has 28% protein, as opposed to 24% in Wilderness Blend), or you could just feed him another variety and feed him the puppy servings. I prefer to have my dogs on an All Life Stages formula throughout their life, so my 8-month-old, Cannelle, just gets the puppy portions of the Wilderness Blend. Of course, that's just what I prefer, some people think that you should really keep a puppy on puppy food and a senior on senior food. When my dogs start getting older I might experiment with Senior Medley if they're still on Merrick to see how it works for them, but All Life Stages has worked for them so far!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

All of mine eat Merrick and they seem to like it. I got in on their promotion a while back and got 12 can of Merrick when I purchased a 30 lb. bag of dry kibble. I guess I am glad they like it since I have sooooo much. My sheltie and rescue dogs eat it also. I have tried the Granny's chicken pot pie and the turducken. Both varieties seem acceptable to them. I am going to try lamb or something else next time because Chloe has started scratching some. I may even go back to Prairie just for a switch.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy has always been on Chicken Soup for the Puppy. She is 14 months old and I'm still giving it to her. Is there a reason that she should switch to the adult food? I didn't mention anything to my vet, besides, I'd much rather have the opinions of experience that I get from all of you. What's the disadvantage of her eating it for years?


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

I would probably switch Izzy to an adult formula now. Puppies are growing and active, and therefore have different nutritional needs than adults and seniors. 

Here's the guaranteed analysis of Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul:



> Guaranteed Analysis
> Crude Protein	28%	minimum
> Crude Fat	17%	minimum
> Crude Fiber	3%	maximum
> ...


And here it is for Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul:



> Guaranteed Analysis
> Crude Protein	24%	minimum
> Crude Fat	14%	minimum
> Crude Fiber	3%	maximum
> ...


As you can see, the protein and fat content in the puppy formula are higher than they are in the adult formula, since adults have stopped growing and don't need all of that protein and fat. I think that Izzy could probably graduate to adult food now if you wanted







.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy eats Merrick and has done very well on it.It's a great food with lots of veggies.I was giving him Chicken soup but he just didn't seem to like it.He's very fussy and seems to like the Merrick better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy eats a combo that includes Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul. She likes it and does well on it. About a week or so ago I gave her Merrick and she immediately became sick the next day. I waited a couple of days and tried to reintroduce the Merrick and again she became sick. Sooooooo, I threw it out. I decided to stick with what works. 

Boom Boom also became ill when he went on the Merrick. His mom can probably give you additional information.

The adult food is less protein and fat than the puppy food; however, if your doggie is still very active the additional calories will not hurt. Also, I like the extra protein, fat, and Omegas for the coat. JMHO


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mine both eat a combo of Chicken Soup and Nutro Natural Choice. The Chicken Soup has really worked out well for them and they love it. Neither has had any tummy issues since they started eating it.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I think that since Izzy is still very active, seems to be thriving and doing well on the Chicken Puppy food, I'm going to keep her on it for now. She has no stomach issues, eats it well and still does the Izzy500 at least once a day.
Thanks, everyone.


----------

